
What to do when your annual salary increment sucks - harmeetsingh
https://hackernoon.com/what-to-do-when-your-annual-salary-increment-sucks-88d26c5dd7fa
======
chrisbennet
Sure, blame the employee for the 3% raise cap or the bonus pool that is too
small. It's not the managers fault either. Companies have systems explicitly
designed to control salaries and bonuses. "I appreciate all that extra work
you did but I'm sorry, we have a 5% raise cap.."

Businesses give poor raises because they can. I never found it worth the
effort to haggle for a raise when I could just give myself a raise by going
somewhere that valued me more.

I've been super lucky to work at companies that made me look forward to going
to work but business is business.

